# Anyone recommend a good Tree ID book?



## BarnieTrk (Apr 21, 2009)

Although this may not be the correct forum location for this request, but.....

I'm looking for a good North American Tree ID book. 

I'd prefer the book to contain: pictures of leaves, fruit (if any), bark & limb characteristics (to use for winter ID), info whether or not it is a NA native or foreign, etc. I'd also prefer it not to be a large 'coffee table' book, rather I'd prefer a smaller, field use-style book. Less than $40 range. 

Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions!
BarnieTrk


----------



## oldirty (Apr 21, 2009)

"the easy tree guide" by keith rushford. (this is in my work backpack)

and then there are the peterson field guides.

many more too.


----------



## BarnieTrk (Apr 21, 2009)

I appreciate the first hand advise, Oldirty!

Thanks!
BarnieTrk


----------



## treemandan (Apr 21, 2009)

oldirty said:


> "the easy tree guide" by keith rushford. (this is in my work backpack)
> 
> and then there are the peterson field guides.
> 
> many more too.



Wait, you can read? Are you sure?

I am sorry, conditioned response. For a couple of bucks you can join the Arbor Day Foudation. I am kinda surprised there isn't much mention of them around here. I have been a member for some time. Each month they send me a new edition to what they call The Library of Trees, a 4 page colored edition that fits into a 3 ring binder for one said tree. I love it. Not exactly what one might refer to as instant gratification but its cool. 
Most books only give a page , maybe a little more and often the pics suck. These monthly editions really show each tree in depth with things like history, care, and all about each tree. Lots of good ID info per edition lots of pic although the book OD mentioned is pretty nice, easy to use and quite clear.
Not only do you get the editions to the library of trees but they also give you trees themselves and do volunteer programs which my wife and I have participated in planting trees in parks.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 21, 2009)

anytime barnie!


hey dan, i love to read. love it. lol.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 21, 2009)

oldirty said:


> anytime barnie!
> 
> 
> hey dan, i love to read. love it. lol.



Ok but what is so funny about it? I forgot i wanted to get to the bookstore today. what are you reading?


----------



## tree md (Apr 22, 2009)

I carry the Peterson Field Guide in my pack. It's OK but can take a minute to find a species if you have no clue what your looking for (which is rare). I'd like to check out the Easy Tree Guide just to see if it has better pictures, lol.


----------



## ATH (Apr 22, 2009)

I haven't used a book I 'love' Peterson's is pretty good - probably best of the ones I've spent time with.

I have seen, but do not own 101 Trees of Indiana. It looks pretty nice. It would cover the majority of native trees, but will probably fall way short once you get into man-made landscapes.

There are several web sites that are probably better than any book out there (because they can fit so much more info without worrying about bulk...) I have a page of good links on my website. Check those out too.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Apr 22, 2009)

Do any of the books mentioned also have pictures of the grain end of a round? I ask because most of the wood I get is already cut down so it's not as easy for me to determine the species. 

This winter, most everyone was saying "I'm burning maple or oak or locust." If I had been asked I would have said "I'm burning hardwood with no bark, cut and seasoned maybe 3-5 yrs." In other words, I had no idea other than it was reading 20% or less on the moisture meter! 

Shari


----------



## tree md (Apr 22, 2009)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Do any of the books mentioned also have pictures of the grain end of a round? I ask because most of the wood I get is already cut down so it's not as easy for me to determine the species.
> 
> This winter, most everyone was saying "I'm burning maple or oak or locust." If I had been asked I would have said "I'm burning hardwood with no bark, cut and seasoned maybe 3-5 yrs." In other words, I had no idea other than it was reading 20% or less on the moisture meter!
> 
> Shari



The Peterson Field Guide does not show ends of rounds or wood grain (although it does describe wood grains on some species in the remarks). It does give several methods of identifying trees in every season including types of leaves, leaf scars, bark and other distinguishing features as well as color paintings and black and white drawings. It is pretty comprehensive and there is a lot of information to sift through. I'd recommend it if you do tree work or have an interest in identifying trees in the forest or residential areas. You might be better served with some sort of firewood guide if your only dealing with logs.


----------



## groundsmgr (Apr 22, 2009)

manual of woody landscape plants M Dirr

or the audubon society field guide to north american trees


----------



## ATH (Apr 22, 2009)

groundsmgr said:


> manual of woody landscape plants M Dirr
> 
> or the audubon society field guide to north american trees


No doubt they have the best pictures by far. However, the ID keys stink. Certainly good resources to have - and they are very helpful if you think you have an idea of what to look for...


----------



## ATH (Apr 22, 2009)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Do any of the books mentioned also have pictures of the grain end of a round?.........
> 
> Shari


Identifying Wood by R.B. Hoadley


----------



## oldirty (Apr 23, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Ok but what is so funny about it? I forgot i wanted to get to the bookstore today. what are you reading?



anything really. i love reading about war but lately ive been on a zombie/living dead kick. ive got this book with a bunch short stories on the topic.

a lot of non fiction, some autobiographies. 

worst part about my love of reading and the ADD is that if you put a book in front of me that i have to read, i cant even open it. but for pleasure i seem to rip right through them.

dont knock harry potter either man. is good for your imagination. 

did you get to the bookstore?


----------



## tree md (Apr 23, 2009)

oldirty said:


> anything really. i love reading about war but lately ive been on a zombie/living dead kick. ive got this book with a bunch short stories on the topic.
> 
> a lot of non fiction, some autobiographies.
> 
> ...




OD, if you like to read war stuff you need to check out the Casca series by Barry Sadler (same guy who wrote and sang The Ballad of the Green Berets). It's fiction based on an age old legend about a soldier who is cursed to walk the earth as an eternal warrior because he is Longinius, the Roman soldier who stabbed Christ in the ribs while he hung on the cross. Really cool books.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 23, 2009)

sweet. thanks for the heads up on some good read'n.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2009)

oldirty said:


> anything really. i love reading about war but lately ive been on a zombie/living dead kick. ive got this book with a bunch short stories on the topic.
> 
> a lot of non fiction, some autobiographies.
> 
> ...



No, but I've been reading the cylinder head torque specs for my outback, its kinda tough to follow but it had a good ending

Actually for the past three years its been nothing but nursery ryhmes and kids poems and boy that chit sticks in your head. I find myself saying them to myself, and others, during the day.
My fav is Vonnegut.Freak you out man. Cat's Cradle


----------



## oldirty (Apr 24, 2009)

treemandan said:


> . I find myself saying them to myself, and others, during the day.
> My fav is Vonnegut.Freak you out man. Cat's Cradle





lol i bet you make up some sick and twisted and or rather perverted versions of these nursery rhymes.


my absolute favorite author is charles bukowski. his stuff is....well. i like him. you ever read any of his chit? tons of books of shorts stories and poems and whatnot. a couple full length books and one that was rather autobiographical but with a different name of the lead character. 

tough dude this guy was.

back to the topic though. any other good books for tree id?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 25, 2009)

oldirty said:


> lol i bet you make up some sick and twisted and or rather perverted versions of these nursery rhymes.
> 
> 
> my absolute favorite author is charles bukowski. his stuff is....well. i like him. you ever read any of his chit? tons of books of shorts stories and poems and whatnot. a couple full length books and one that was rather autobiographical but with a different name of the lead character.
> ...



Its bad bro but who knew I was so talented?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, Bokowski. Its been awhile, depressed the crap out ya.


----------



## arbadacarba (Apr 25, 2009)

"Trees of North America" by Alan Mitchell. It has just about all you asked for!


----------



## Chris Crouse (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone have any more suggestions on field guides for trees? I am checking as many out from my library as I can find to try and figure out which I'd like to buy.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 21, 2010)

Trees of North America and Europe. Roger Phillips. Most excellent.
Jeff


----------



## Chris Crouse (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Shawn Howard (Dec 25, 2010)

National Wildlife Federation:

"Field Guide to Trees of North America"

It has all the requirements you listed with really good pictures and ID tips.
(and a waterproof cover)

It is field guide size but not pocket size - well, it would fit in a cargo pocket... 

The smaller ones aren't nearly as useful to me.

The regional ones are usually smaller.
"Trees of Minnesota" has been handy for me. 
It's only natives but that's 99% of what I encounter.


----------

